# dell laptop with 1397 wifi



## mamalos (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I have a dell laptop with a 1397 wireless card, and I am trying to get it working with FreeBSD 8-STABLE (i386). As far as I can tell, the "appropriate" driver for this chipset seems to be bwn(4) (I *kldload*ed /boot/kernel/if_* to see which driver might be supported  ). Of course, I might be wrong (I'm afraid), since I don't see my chipset present on the supported hardware list of bwn(4). I have also installed the net/bwn-firmware-kmod port which is suggested by bwn(4) for the firmware. The only messages I have got on *dmesg* so far, are: 


```
bwn0: firmware version (rev 478 patch 104 date 0x8701 time 0x657)
wlan0: ieee80211_new_state_locked: pending INIT -> SCAN transition lost
bwn0: need multicast update callback
```

while some more details regarding my system are:


```
$ ifconfig
bwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 70:f1:a1:34:10:8a
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 70:f1:a1:34:10:8a
	inet 192.168.2.17 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: no carrier
	ssid barbounia channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5
	protmode CTS wme
# pciconf -lvcb
siba_bwn0@pci0:12:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x000c1028 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Broadcom Wireless b/g (BCM4315/BCM22062000)'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf69fc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 09[58] = vendor (length 120)
    cap 05[e8] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 4 corrected
ecap 0002[13c] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 108aa1ffff3470f1
ecap 0004[16c] = unknown 1
```

The wlan0 interface is always in "no carrier" state, and the info regarding the ssid and IP settings are related to my setup. No encryption is used on my setup.

Most probably I am trying to get something to work that is not meant to wok yet . Nonetheless, If anyone has some positive experience with this chipset on FreeBSD, I'd be glad to know it. A quick search on the web brought up nothing certain.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## mamalos (Aug 1, 2011)

OK,

I bought a USB modem with ralink chipset, and now everything works fine .

Thanx anyways.


----------



## mamalos (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't alter the title to [SOLVED] since I thought it would be misleading for someone having the same problems...If you consider it solved though, then it's ok I guess.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like the bwn device is very close to working.  The freebsd-wireless might be able to help get it the rest of the way.


----------

